# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 2/10



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing this past week was on the slow side with anglers catching a few fish, 
but no real numbers. Some walleyes are being caught in the Cactus/Ft. Totten 
Point area, along the Camp Grafton shoreline on the Main Bay, Doc Hagens, 
Towers area, Stromme Addition/Storm Sewer area, Haley?s and Patience Points and 
Monkey Ridge in the Flats. Sonars and chubby darters worked without bait, or 
buckshots, jigging raps and nils tipped with minnow heads are working the 
best. Pike fishing overall remains good in the Sweetwater and Lake Irvin areas 
with some days being hot and others being a bit slow but still producing fish. 
Smelt or herring with tip-ups is working the best. A few perch have been 
caught this past week as well. No big numbers, but the size is nice. The 
better spots for perch have been the Towers area, Casino area, and along the 
Camp Grafton shoreline of the Main Lake. This Saturday as a part of Shiverfest 
the Lake Region Anglers Association is having an adult/child pike tournament in 
Walfords Bay. Call Lakeview Lodge for more info. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!!


----------

